# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA Jan.12, 2020



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan.12, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Jan 12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Happy New Year!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2020)

It's the 2nd Sunday; Let's Ride!
Bump today's ride to top-of-the-sticky pile.
Tag some regulars and our latest member @T1Callahan @kevin x @OC54 @markivpedalpusher @oddball @rcole45 @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @Cory @mrg @HANDLE BAR HORDER @The kickstand kid @rustystone2112 @the2finger @TWBikesnstripes @Velocipedist Co. @fordmike65 @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @Goatroper @Jrodarod @63caddy @hector @higgens @rustjunkie @rustintime @Rusty72 @WetDogGraphix @sprocket @BFGforme @eddie_bravo I know there's more; sorry I can't remember all y'all.
Guest rider today @Jimmy V all the way from MI


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Great ride, great weather, great bike folk, great bikes!
Thanks for coming out.
See you next month Feb. 9th


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 12, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Great ride, great weather, great bike folk, great bikes!
> Thanks for coming out.
> See you next month Feb. 9th
> View attachment 1123199View attachment 1123200View attachment 1123202View attachment 1123207View attachment 1123208View attachment 1123215View attachment 1123216View attachment 1123217View attachment 1123218View attachment 1123219View attachment 1123220View attachment 1123221View attachment 1123222View attachment 1123223



might make it next time


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like good turn out and I'm digging that steering wheel ride and that 20" Corvette 5 speed.


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2020)

Good turnout for a fun Orange ride.


----------

